

Caballo Blanco’s Last Run: The Micah True Story - spathak
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/21/sports/caballo-blancos-last-run-the-micah-true-story.html?hp

======
JPKab
This really made me sad. I had no idea this guy had died. He inspired the
author of 'Born To Run.' The book inspired me to start running several years
ago and to consequently lose 50 lbs. and become who I am today. RIP Caballo.

